# Cypress Mulch



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Is cypress mulch ok to use with rats?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

No. Soft woods are not safe.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks! I wasnt sure if Cypress fell under the softwood category or not. I ended up getting Aspen anyways


----------

